
Why Does It Cost $750k to Build Affordable Housing in San Francisco? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/20/us/California-housing-costs.html
======
jseliger
LA has similar problems: [http://seliger.com/2017/08/30/l-digs-hole-slowly-
economics-f...](http://seliger.com/2017/08/30/l-digs-hole-slowly-economics-
fills-back-proposition-hhh-facilities-program)

